# KMC Chain Q - Z8 or X8.93



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a Spec Rockhopper Comp. Specs say it came with a KMC X8 chain.

I wanted to replace the chain so I get on ebay and order a KMC x8.93 chain. What they sent me though was a Z8 chain.

Is there a huge difference between these chains? I am a recreational rider, maybe 2 or 300 miles a year, mainly dirt roads and the such, a few trail rides. I also do the Iceman Cometh in Michigan.

Did I get ripped off, is it worth filing a complaint? Or are the chains pretty comparable for my use?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The X.93 is extra stretchproof as apposed to stretchproof for the Z. 
I would ask for what I paid for.


----------

